# Raspberry Beer - with Fruit Juice?



## Bazin (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I was hoping to make a raspberry beer by adding the fruit to the secondary, however, I'm having quite a bit of difficulty finding fruit that isn't extremely expensive to buy in the quantities that I'd require.

My question is: If I have access to Raspberry juice without additives, can I substitute it for the actual fruit?


----------



## Wade E (Aug 23, 2009)

Id go withn frozen fruit as juice never seems to have the same flavor. Dont use that crappy Beer flavoring container what ever you do though, thatnstuff is garbage.


----------



## Tom (Aug 23, 2009)

When I make Ras/Wheat I put a min of 3# of frozen raspberry, 5 is better. Yes its expensive but you will love it on a hot humid summer day. It's so refreshing!


----------



## St Allie (Aug 23, 2009)

1001 posts already Tom!

Allie


----------



## Tom (Aug 23, 2009)

Well Well Well 
Do I talk alot? LOL!
You are not that far behind


----------



## smurfe (Aug 23, 2009)

I don't know if it is what Wade is talking about but I bought some raspberry syrup from either Midwest Brewing or Northern Brewer that was pretty darn good in a fruit beer. Juice will work if you can find a true 100% pure fruit juice. I normally use the extract flavorings though.


----------



## Nubz (Aug 24, 2009)

raspberry beer???
no comment 
cuz the last time i got told i was nuts LOL

actually that doesnt sound bad just odd


112 posts since june i must run my mouth a lot LOL


----------



## smurfe (Aug 24, 2009)

Lots of people make fruit beers. There is even a category in the BJCP. Raspberry seems to be one of the most popular as well. I have tried many a fruit beer with many raspberry.


----------

